# msd



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

ok i got a 09 efi brute stock i wanting to put bigger injectors on it full muzzy and 3 inch snorkel now how can i tune my brute to run right wid this stuff can i just look at the spark plugs to get right are can you hook a sensor up to set that


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Need to get an air/fuel gauge and weld a bung in your exhaust for an O2 sensor and tune it. Thats how we do it at our shop. Done it on my std bore and a 840 we built. Works great. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

so do it got the wires far the o2 sensor


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

The msd dosent. An air/fuel gauge is a whole different thing. After u use it to tune ur bike u take it off and take the o2 sensor out ur exhaust and put a cap in the hole. I.got my from innovate motor sports the gauge and exhaust bunges and caps was about 200 bucks bt its the best way hands down to tune a bike unless u have access to a dyno.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

You dont want bigger injectors if you dont have a bbk. Its just a waste of money


----------

